# Finally doing it...scooter purchase in the near future



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So I've finally given in, telling the BF it's part of my anniversary present and the rest I am spending on myself. 










There is a business in the city that can order me one in and I'll get the gangline, etc. from the same person I got Ranger's harness. I've finally come to the realization that I cannot exercise the dogs as hard as they need without a little something extra and this is it.

So please stay tuned for pictures of my broken body and happy tired dogs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> So I've finally given in, telling the BF it's part of my anniversary present and the rest I am spending on myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay that looks so fun!

I keep toying with ideas in my head of extra things I could do with a dog, but unfortunately I'm not really a 'sporty' person and don't have any transferable skills, haha. Something like that seems like it might be doable though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the perfect place to do something like this, but I don't trust Watson as far as I can throw him. So far he's pretty tired after a 3 mile jog (thanks to my husband, not me) so my plan is to just start jogging with him.

Can't wait for your updates!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice  Happy Anniversary


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Let us know how it goes! I'm really curious about people who do these types of things with dogs. 

I really need a leashed activity to burn more of Gypsy's energy. I'm not a big fan of jogging, for the impact on my joints. Thought about rollerblading or roller skating, but I'm REALLY uncoordinated. Something like a scooter would be a good option for me, I think.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

See I'm not quite 100% coordinated enough to be ready (even _if_ my puppy was ready) to leash a dog and ride a bike. If the dog pulled at all I'd fear a tumble haha.
I can't imagine scooting, balancing, and controlling my dog, but I think being closer to the ground and it being easier to catch yourself is beneficial.
I don't know what would be easier, biking or scooting haha. At least with biking you can get one of those Walky things that put the dog a little farther a way from you and you don't _have_ to hold a leash, but you are far off the ground and when it tips you only have one leg to catch yourself unless you're ninja-quick and can leap over your bike and move the dog out of the way at the same time.
I don't know what's better/worse for the uncoordinated!
Good luck!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would think scootering would be much better for the uncoordinated. Maybe just because I ride road bikes, which aren't particularly stable, but I've fallen off of my bike without the aid of a dog - one lunge from him and I'd be on the ground. At least with a scooter you are close to the ground and often have one foot down. I wouldn't want to hold the leash though - I imagine you would tie it on some how.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, just for me I have a thing with wanting to be able to hold the leash to have more control and make sure to be able ease up in case the dog suddenly stops, like I can by moving my arm back a foot or two while braking.
I just can't imagine riding a scooter with one leg and one arm (the other arm semi-off semi-on for the dog, and the other leg semi-on semi-off for the scooting).
At least with biking I have two legs firmly planted (sort of...), and one arm on/off.

I totally get the "toppling without needing dog-help" thing haha! I ride a road bike as well, except I've only lived on a farm with gravel roads throughout my childhood biking age. So that got difficult. Now that I'm thinking about it, why in the heck did my parents get me a road bike for gravel roads and fields?! 
I was the disposable child, obviously


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheeeeeeeee, congratulations! You are going to have SO MUCH fun!!! I can't wait to see stories and pictures.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I wouldn't want to hold the leash though - I imagine you would tie it on some how.


With scooters the dog will be on a gangline attached to the front of the scooter (same as you can do with a bike). The gangline is long enough to give him clearance up ahead and he will be essentially pulling me for periods while I stand on one leg and have the other hanging to push off or catch myself. 

Thanks for all the enthusiasm guys. Once I get it ordered and in, I'll be sure to update. Maybe I need a cape? lol


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Elrohwen's post is basically why I'm so interested in this.

We'll need lots of pictures here. AND YES, CAPE. Haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Obviously cape.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Put down the deposit for the scooter to come in 

Ordered this one as opposed to the other based on the suspension (not getting any younger lol). 

Should be here within two weeks.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Exciting!!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love a scooter but found a bike at Goodwill instead. The key is to find a kid's bike where you can put both feet on the ground at the same time. One with a foot brake is a good idea. I also like the idea that I can pedal if necessary.

I found the bike months ago, but my friend and I just got harnesses yesterday. Time to start training!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So I was looking at ganglines (how to attach Ranger to the scooter) and finally decided on the TugNTow: http://www.tugntowbikeleash.com/index.htm










My big worry was that the scooter doesn't have a brushbow on the front (like the Pawtrek scooters) to stop your gangline getting caught up in the front wheel. Basically, I'd need to be watching the line almost constantly to make sure that I can slow down as needed should Ranger slow/stop and with us just starting I figure the less things I need to worry about the better. 

This one wraps on a three post spool, gives enough clearance, retracts immediately, and doesn't take that much force to unroll. Easy to change out lines when they become frayed and comes ready for two dogs. Also has bungee for shock impact...so I've added it to my order and am technically all set to hook him up once it gets here....

so excited..........eeeeee


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> So I was looking at ganglines (how to attach Ranger to the scooter) and finally decided on the TugNTow: http://www.tugntowbikeleash.com/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a round rigid plastic pvc pipe can fix that problem. Run the line through the pipe and attach the pipe above the wheel to where ever feels comfortable, make sure the pipe is long enough to keep the line from falling into the wheel. Not the perfect solution I know, but it works.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

A LOT of people like those retractable lines, I've seen some buzz about them in some of the FB mushing groups. I already had my setup before I knew they existed and I'm too cheap to get one just to get one, but I would try one for sure if I were starting out new or re-equipping. 

My line just hooks onto a smaller tug wrapped around the post, pretty simple. I started out with AO's scooter noodle but it got REALLY beat up, it's basically just pip insulation foam and it could get sucked into the wheel if we were going fast enough. When I had to replace it I just made a simple PVC one, and I actually like it better than the foam one. It's not very pretty, though.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> So I was looking at ganglines (how to attach Ranger to the scooter) and finally decided on the TugNTow: http://www.tugntowbikeleash.com/index.htm
> 
> ....
> 
> so excited..........eeeeee


Oh how perfect, I want one!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

How is scootering with Ranger?!

I've been interested in doing this with Gyp, especially since I discovered a local park with really nice flat, broad, paved paths. Seems like the perfect place to learn.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> How is scootering with Ranger?!
> 
> I've been interested in doing this with Gyp, especially since I discovered a local park with really nice flat, broad, paved paths. Seems like the perfect place to learn.


It was good the dozen times we went out before the weather got warm. For a few months any time of day was too hot, but now it's getting perfect  Hoping once I'm not buried in needy fosters I can start getting him out again.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I picked up a good x-back harness at a Garage Sale that fits Kris great but that is as far as I have gone so far. Think I would need a three-wheeled bicycle though.


----------

